# The Myths About M. E. And The Symptoms Of M. E.



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

We have full permission to repost this wondeful article. So feel free to share it with everyone you know! I think it's a VERY great, and very educational article!!***************************The myths about M.E. and the symptoms of M.E. *_written by Jodi Bassett, May 2007_Because of the vast amount of inaccurate information being propagated about M.E. by various vested interest groups (helped immeasurably by the creation of a number of vague umbrella terms such as 'CFS' 'ME/CFS' 'CFS/ME' 'CFIDS' and Myalgic 'Encephalopathy' etc.) it is important to explain briefly what are the myths about M.E., and the symptoms of M.E.M.E. has nothing to do with being tired all the time. If you are very fatigued for an extended period of time this does not mean you are having a 'bout' of M.E. To suggest such a thing is no less absurd than to say that prolonged fatigue means you are having a 'bout' of multiple sclerosis, Parkinson's disease or Lupus. If you are constantly fatigued you do not haveM.E. no matter how severe or prolonged your fatigue is. Fatigue is a symptom of many different illnesses as well as a feature of normal everyday life - but it is not a defining symptom of M.E., nor even an essential symptom of M.E.There are a number of post-viral fatigue states or fatigue syndromes which may follow common infections such as mononucleosis/glandular fever, hepatitis, Q fever, Ross river virus and so on. M.E. is an entirely different condition to these self-limiting fatigue syndromes however, the science is very clear on this point. People suffering with any of these post-viral fatigue states or fatigue syndromes do not have M.E. M.E. is also not the same condition as Lyme disease, athletes over-training syndrome, burnout, depression, somatisation disorder, candida, multiple chemical sensitivity syndrome or Fibromyalgia, or indeed any other illness. M.E. is a distinct neurological illness with a distinct; onset, symptoms, aetiology, pathology, response to treatment, long and short term prognosis - and World Health Organization classification (G.93.3).M.E. is also not defined by 'fatigue following exertion which can last up to 24 hours' as the bogus definitions of 'CFS' describe. Fatigue following activity (or post-exertional fatigue or malaise) is a common symptom of a large number of different illnesses - but what is happening in M.E. is quite different. Overexertion does not cause fatigue in M.E. but instead a worsening of the severity of the illness generally and of various neurological, cognitive, cardiac, cardiovascular, immunological, muscular and gastrointestinal (and other) symptoms. The severity of these symptoms can range from mild to severe to life-threatening. The effects of overexertion can last for hours, days, weeks or even many months in M.E., orcan even be permanent. The onset of these post-exertional effects can be significantly delayed so that very often the worsening of the illness caused by overexertion has not even begun within 24 hours in M.E., let alone beencompletely resolved in that time. The reaction people with M.E. have to physical and mental activity, sensory input and orthostatic stress not only has nothing to do with mere fatigue (or 'malaise') but is in fact unique to M.E. in a number of ways.This reaction is so abnormal in fact that exercise testing is one of the series of tests which can be used to help confirm a M.E. diagnosis, as are various tests which measure the abnormal responses to orthostatic stress seen in M.E. This is simply not the case in post-viral fatigue syndromes, Lyme disease, Fibromyalgia and so on. These patient groups do not exhibitthe same measurable pathological abnormalities as M.E. patients in these (and other) tests. Recent research has also shown that postural stress exacerbates cardiac insufficiency in M.E. and that this cardiac insufficiency is the cause of many of the symptoms and much of the disability of M.E. This pathology is also not seen in any of those illnesses causing fatigue after exertion which are commonly misdiagnosed as 'CFS.' The way people with M.E. respond to physical activity and orthostatic stress (etc.) is profoundly different than in these other illnesses; it is an entirely different problem, of a much greater magnitude.What defines M.E. is not 'chronic fatigue' but a specific type of acquired damage to the brain. M.E. is an acutely acquired illness with multi system involvement which is characterised by post encephalitic damage to the brainstem; a nerve centre through which many spinal nerve tracts connect with higher centres in the brain in order to control all vital bodily functions - this is always damaged in M.E. (Hence the name Myalgic Encephalomyelitis.)This diffuse brain injury is initiated by a virus infection which targets the brain; M.E. represents a major attack on the central nervous system (CNS) by the chronic effects of a viral infection. M.E. is an infectious and primarily neurological disease process which occurs in epidemic and sporadic forms, over 60 outbreaks of M.E. have been recorded worldwidesince 1934. M.E. is primarily neurological, but because the brain controls all vital bodily functions every bodily system is affected and so symptoms can also be manifested by virtually all bodily systems including: cognitive, cardiac, cardiovascular, immunological, endocrinological, respiratory, hormonal, gastrointestinal and musculo-skeletal dysfunctions and damage. Symptoms are also caused by a loss of normal internal homeostasis in M.E.; the body/brain no longer responds appropriately to (to varying extents): physical activity, cognitive exertion, sensory input and orthostatic stress.At first glance a list of M.E. symptoms it may seem that every symptom possible is mentioned, but the seemingly random list of symptoms in fact form unique and distinct patterns - they are anything but 'random' for those with knowledge of the illness and/or of how the illness effects the body's various systems. Different people have a lot of different symptoms but the general pattern and evolution of major symptoms are remarkably coherent from patient to patient in M.E.; they fit a precise pattern that is nearly identical from one patient to the next.There is just no other illness that is even remotely like M.E.M.E. is a distinct, recognisable disease entity which contrary to popular belief is not difficult to diagnose and can in fact be diagnosed relatively early in the course of the disease (within just a few weeks) - providing that the physician has some experience with the illness. (The usual case of M.E. is so distinct that people with M.E. can recognise fellow sufferersalmost in an instant.) Although there is (as yet) no single test which can be used to diagnose M.E. there are a series of tests which can confirm a suspected M.E. diagnosis. If all tests are normal, if specific abnormalities are not seen on certain of these tests (eg. brain scans), then a diagnosis of M.E. cannot be correct. (See Testing for Myalgic Encephalomyelitis for more information.)All of this is not simply theory, but is based upon an enormous body of clinical information which has been published in prestigious peer-reviewed journals all over the world and spans over 60 years. Confirmation of this hypothesis is supported by electrical tests of muscle and of brain function (including the subsequent development of PET and SPECT scans) and bybiochemical and hormonal assays. Newer scientific evidence is increasingly strengthening this hypothesis. M.E. is neither 'mysterious' nor 'medically unexplained. Many aspects of the pathophysiology of the disease have, indeed, been medically explained in volumes of research articles. These are well-documented, scientifically sound explanations for why patients are bedridden, profoundly intellectually impaired, unable to maintain an upright posture and so on.M.E. affects all races and socio-economic groups and has been diagnosed all over the world with a similar strike rate to multiple sclerosis. Children as young as five can get M.E., as well as adults of all ages. M.E. can be extremely disabling. 25% of M.E. sufferers are severely affected and housebound and bedbound. In some cases Myalgic Encephalomyelitis can also be progressive, or fatal. Governments around the world are currently spending $0 a year on M.E. research.------Note 1:For more information about the medical and political facts of M.E. (and forreferences) see: Testing for Myalgic Encephalomyelitis, Putting Research andArticles into Context, The Ultra-comprehensive Myalgic EncephalomyelitisSymptom List and What is Myalgic Encephalomyelitis?------Note 2:Note that many different illnesses may share a percentage of the individualneurological, gastrointestinal or cognitive features of M.E., (and so on)but there is no other illness which encompasses each of the specificneurological, cognitive, immunological, gastrointestinal, cardiac andcardiovascular, endocrinological, respiratory, hormonal and other featuresand symptoms which make up M.E. This specific combination of symptoms is notseen in any other illness. There are also a number of characteristics ofM.E. which are unique to the illness; most notably the way in which peoplewith M.E. react to physical and mental activity, and orthostatic stress etc.and the way in which even low levels of these activities (beyond a person'sindividual limits) can negatively affect long-term prognosis. The acuteonset of M.E. also sets it apart from many other illnesses commonlyassociated with a gradual onset, as do many other characteristics. See: M.E.and other illnesses and The misdiagnosis of CFS for more information.------Note 3:What is CFS? CFS was created in a response to an outbreak of what wasunmistakably M.E., but this new name and definition did not describe theknown signs, symptoms, history and pathology of M.E. It described a diseaseprocess that did not, and could not exist. All each of these flawed CFSdefinitions 'define' is a heterogeneous (mixed) population of people withvarious misdiagnosed psychiatric and miscellaneous non-psychiatric stateswhich have little in common but the symptom of fatigue (a symptom seen inmany illnesses but not a defining feature of M.E. nor even an essentialsymptom of M.E.). The disease category 'CFS' has undoubtedly been used toimpose a false psychiatric paradigm of M.E. by allying it with variousunrelated psychiatric fatigue states and post-viral fatigue syndromes (etc)for the benefit of various (proven) financial and political interests. CFSand M.E. are NOT the same. For more information on this topic, including howthe CFS scam also negatively affects the media, doctors and the public etc.,see: The misdiagnosis of CFS, Smoke and mirrors and Why the disease categoryof 'CFS' must be abandoned. The truth about the organic and distinctneurological illness M.E. must not be allowed to be buried under cover of'fatigue' and 'CFS' for another 20 years!------www.ahummingbirdsguide.comBest wishes everyone,Jodi Bassett--A Hummingbirds Guide to Myalgic Encephalomyelitis:www.ahummingbirdsguide.com--Taking fatigue as the flagship symptom of a disease not only bestows thedisease with a certain Rip Van Winkle humour, but it removes the urgency ofthe fact that the majority of [M.E.] symptoms are in effect CNS symptoms. Tomost physical [M.E.] scientists and clinicians, [M.E.] represents a majorattack on the CNS by the chronic effects of a viral infection. Byron Hyde MDin 'The Clinical and Scientific basis of M.E. edited by Byron Hyde MD. p 11-12--


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, it's interesting, but I can't find any other reference to M.E. as being separate from C.F.S. besides this article. Most of the medical world seems to think they are the same thing.


----------

